# 13 week scan no nub visable updated 20 weeks scan



## glong88

Here's my 13 week scan. Any ideas
 



Attached Files:







20180115_165849.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 31


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:pink:


----------



## Talia12

Possibly boy


----------



## jenniferannex

Im going with boy :blue:


----------



## LoraLoo

Girl


----------



## glong88

I'm praying for a girl but I'm sure we saw a ball sack lol... can girls be confused for boys at 13 weeks?


----------



## jenniferannex

I Think they can! Apparently girls bits are still quite swollen and can be mistaken for boy bits around this stage. I hope you get your girl!! Will you be finding out?


----------



## glong88

I really don't want to. I did with the boys but would love a surprise but I'll see how I cope at 20 week scan which is 5th march


----------



## jenniferannex

That will be will power if you can keep it a surprise! I bet its lovey having a surprise, I just have to know though :haha:


----------



## glong88

I kinda feel I no already but maybe it is to early to see, but it looked very boy ish to me but I have read stuff online lol... I no I will want to no but part of me so badly wants to have that surprise


----------



## Skye82

Girl!


----------



## mamawanabe21

Im gonna guess girl.


----------



## glong88

Oh I hope so


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Definitely think girl!


----------



## glong88

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Definitely think girl!

Oh I wish xx


----------



## amytrisha

Im guessing :pink: because of babies skull! Good luck :cloud9:


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahhh glong please find out :haha:


----------



## imaginary8x

I'm gonna say :blue:


----------



## glong88

jenniferannex said:


> Ahhh glong please find out :haha:

Noooi:thumbup:


----------



## jenniferannex

only 26 weeks to go :haha:


----------



## glong88

jenniferannex said:


> only 26 weeks to go :haha:

I no... can't wait xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Ill be stalking to find out! I hope you get your girl! Im rooting for a boy this time. We need to switch!


----------



## glong88

Fingers crossed for us both. When do you find out x


----------



## jenniferannex

Ive got my 12 week scan today so going to see what everyones guesses are, but i have a gender scan booked for the 17th feb. I just cant wait!! I wish i could but I'm too impatient!


----------



## glong88

I can't wait either but I so badly want to try it with a surprise


----------



## glong88

20 week scan photo ..

We didn't ask and didn't want to no. Looks like a willy in photo we questioned it and she said no no you said you didn't want to no so I wouldn't give you a photo giving away
 



Attached Files:







20180305_194731.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 27


----------



## jtink28

that looks like the cord to me. I guess girl!


----------



## glong88

jtink28 said:


> that looks like the cord to me. I guess girl!

Hope so


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl guess :)


----------



## glong88

Bevziibubble said:


> Girl guess :)

A few people have actually said this now. Why's that?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Going off the shape of the skull :)


----------



## glong88

Bevziibubble said:


> Going off the shape of the skull :)




Eeekkk I really hope so


----------

